# Spotted at dubs along the rockies...



## Rusty Shackelford (Jan 3, 2004)

Figured you guys might be interested in this car... There might be more pics over in the rocky mountain local forum. 











---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.795084,-105.067493


----------

